# Fridge



## SouthernAlaskans (Mar 2, 2008)

Is it possible to run the fridge on gas while you are towing? I have done it in a class A motorhome before. I was reading the owners manual for the outback an it recomends that you don't. I'm traveling from Alaska to Texas this summer and staying in a different campground every night for 20 days. It would really be helpful if we could use the fridge.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We leave ours on. Some may say that having the pilot light and the fridge start while stopping at a gas station may end up with a large, well, mess. But I have never seen that happen.

BTW, welcome to Outbackers.com. Which Outback did you purchase?


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

SouthernAlaskans








Welcome to the Outbackers family.









You probably can travel with the refig on propane. If you do, *Don't*fuel up.

Gas fumes and fire are not good together. They make a funny noise.

Brian


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

There have been other threads on this topic, but you will find that most people travel with their fridges running on gas. I have not been camping very long, but we have had the fridge on for every trip, and have had no problems. The only issue you may have is going through some controlled area (i.e. tunnels) where you will have to have your tanks inspected. They will have to be turned off for that, but you could restart the fridge once you pass that area. I'm sure others will chime in on this subject as well.

That is going to be a long drive. Enjoy.

Rich


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi SouthernAlaskans
















to Outbackers!! 









Now that we have a diesel tv, we leave the fridge on while towing. I can recall forgeting to turn it off before entering a gas station
with our previous gas hog Suburban and it sure gave me the willies afterwards!

Just be careful and diligent with your tanks and you should be fine for the long haul...

Happy Towing!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We always run with ours on....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers

Yes you can run the fridge on gas while you drive. I just turn off the gas prior to pulling up to the pump.

Tami*


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

We travel with ours on gas as well. If we need to stop for fuel, I jump out, turn off the gas and then proceed to do the opposite on the way out of the gas station. It takes a while for the fridge to cool off to my liking, so we keep it running all the time, plugged in at home, then travel with it running on gas to keep everything cool.

By the way, WELCOME!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Fridge on 2 days before I leave, let it do its thing from electric to propane when traveling and turn off when I get home.

The debate for most is whether to shut it off when fueling, I never have, your preference may be different.

John


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

As an aside, for those of us who have older models (mine is 2003), I just received a recall notice for the fridge related to running on gas and needing some type of mod kit to fix it. I haven't had a chance to check serial numbers or anything. Has anyone else with an older model received this notice?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We run the fridge on propane while towing. We turn it off before fueling, and back on again after leaving the pumps.

When we head to a rally, we have a lot of food prepared to eat during the rally. We need the refridgeration space.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I always kept my fridge on while towing. The fridge was on the opposite side of the camper as the gas tank on my truck, so I never saw the need to cut the gas off, and never exploded. However, I always pulled up to the tanks that were on the outside, which is where the diesel is usually located.
IMHO, if your fridge is on the opposite side of the gas tank fill-up, then you'd be ok.
Darlene


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

We've always traveled with the gas/fridge on. I normally cool it down a day before our trip with hydro then load it up and run it on LP till we get to our destination.

So far no problems! I've gassed up with it on too. Never gave much thought on turning the LP off prior to fuelling...perhaps now I will.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Swanie said:


> As an aside, for those of us who have older models (mine is 2003), I just received a recall notice for the fridge related to running on gas and needing some type of mod kit to fix it. I haven't had a chance to check serial numbers or anything. Has anyone else with an older model received this notice?


We have had our recall done on our refrigerator and it did not take long. Our local dealer did the fix. We also travel with our frig on gas. I had never given it any thought about fueling up. I guess we have been lucky.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

There are signs posted on many gas pumps that tell you not to use a cellphone while dispensing fuel.

I figure a pilot light and igniting gas burner for the fridge is a LOT more dangerous than the tiny spark in a cellphone.

Better safe than sorry.

Dan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I doubt a cell phone sparks, they want you to pay attention.

CVS pharmacy by me has a sign saying no cell phone use around the pharmacy. I asked her what the problem would be and she said they were sick of customers talking on the phone while trying to conduct business at the register. I have actually seen at my local 7-11 customers ask the register girl to hang on while they finish a conversation, even with a line of 4 or 5 people waiting.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I doubt a cell phone sparks, they want you to pay attention.
> 
> CVS pharmacy by me has a sign saying no cell phone use around the pharmacy. I asked her what the problem would be and she said they were sick of customers talking on the phone while trying to conduct business at the register. I have actually seen at my local 7-11 customers ask the register girl to hang on while they finish a conversation, even with a line of 4 or 5 people waiting.


thats amazing. whats better is when the wireless earpiece is permanantly mounted on somebodys ear. you cant tell who they are talking to then.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We run the fridge when traveling and I almost never shut it off when fueling. The fridge is usually well away from the pumps and it is over 4 feet off the ground. If there are gas fumes that high there are bigger problems than my fridge. As for cell phones causing gas station fires that's just an internet myth. The biggest danger, other than $$$, when getting gas is static discharge from your body that can occur in certain circumstances.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I leave mine on all the time towing ...

and just a quick FYI -- a #30 propane tank will last exactly a month running nothing but the fridge fulltime ...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

actually, i have never hought about this exploding thing. now you got me wondering. i have always left it on while towing.


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

we also run ours.never had a problem even at a gas station


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

We always run our's all summer long with out turning off.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I have always left mine on while fueling the TV. My fridge is on the oposite side and 3'4 of the way toward the back of the trailer. When I refuel the fridge is nowhere near the pumps, I make it a point to have the fridge side of the trailer away rom any pump so it isn't affected by someone else at another pump.
I'm more concerned with static electricity, especially people filling plastic gas containers without removing them from the vehicle.
My question to those who shut it off, where do you shut it off and restart it?
bob


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I doubt a cell phone sparks, they want you to pay attention.


It's not that cell phones spark. They can however, be a great creator of static electricity. Haven't you ever seen the store security video of the person that was talking on their phone while filling up their tank? Not a good day for that person.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> I doubt a cell phone sparks, they want you to pay attention.
> 
> CVS pharmacy by me has a sign saying no cell phone use around the pharmacy. I asked her what the problem would be and she said they were sick of customers talking on the phone while trying to conduct business at the register. I have actually seen at my local 7-11 customers ask the register girl to hang on while they finish a conversation, even with a line of 4 or 5 people waiting.


thats amazing. whats better is when the wireless earpiece is permanantly mounted on somebodys ear. you cant tell who they are talking to then.
[/quote]

We're being invaded by the borg!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I cool down the frig the day before we go somewhere but have always shut it off while traveling. Most of our trips are 3-4 hours long and everything always stays cold and frozen.

Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Fridge on 2 days before I leave, let it do its thing from electric to propane when traveling and turn off when I get home.
> 
> The debate for most is whether to shut it off when fueling, I never have, your preference may be different.
> 
> John


Same here...I pre-cool it at my house on shore power..then flip on the gas when we're ready to head out. I only turn it off when we get back home. Never once turned it off at a gas station. I have never heard of any problems with an RV at a gas station. I tend to think it is a wives tale. Perhaps we can get Myth Buster to do a show on this. They did one on Cell Phones at gas stations and that was a bust.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We let the unit cool down prior to leaving, keep it on for long trips, turn it off for short ones. The unit holds its temp pretty well, so plugging in after the couple hour drive usually works for us.
We had the recall taken care of recently, it was in and out the same day. He even fixed my heater while I was in there.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

WE have done it both ways, but were a little wierded out about the what ifs of an accident or something, and if you go through some tunnels you have to stop and turn it off, so we decided to turn it off.

We turned it off last year when we went west, and even on hot days, it stayed nice and cool. We kept the fridge fairly full, and it all stayed. Even gpt some Ice cream, and it stayed frozen.

This way we're not wierded out.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I run with mine on. If I ever see a gas station with a puddle of gas, I'll stop and turn it off.








Otherwise I don't bother to mess with it.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I doubt a cell phone sparks, they want you to pay attention.


It's not that cell phones spark. They can however, be a great creator of static electricity. Haven't you ever seen the store security video of the person that was talking on their phone while filling up their tank? Not a good day for that person.
[/quote]

I agree... I've been through numerous training sessions and seen a lot of videos of people who are talking on their cell phone (which generates static electricity) or get in their car while fueling their vehicle (to stay warm) and get out again when the pump goes off. The first thing they touch is the gas nozzle which creates a spark, and a corresponding large BOOOOM!!! as the gas vapor ignites. Your safest bet is to stay outside with your hand touching the nozzle to remain grounded... Less water vapor in the air during the winter means more static electricity which means greater risk.


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Swanie said:


> As an aside, for those of us who have older models (mine is 2003), I just received a recall notice for the fridge related to running on gas and needing some type of mod kit to fix it. I haven't had a chance to check serial numbers or anything. Has anyone else with an older model received this notice?


Hey... me too. I wondered if you have heard from anyone else as to if they have had their's repaired and how long it takes. I have a spring break trip planned and would like to get it repaired before we go.


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Thanks again*









We never run with fridge on gas,
wasn't sure about the 70 mph wind & a flame









Now DW will have a cold fridge when we arrive!

Dennis


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Gina Ford said:


> As an aside, for those of us who have older models (mine is 2003), I just received a recall notice for the fridge related to running on gas and needing some type of mod kit to fix it. I haven't had a chance to check serial numbers or anything. Has anyone else with an older model received this notice?


Hey... me too. I wondered if you have heard from anyone else as to if they have had their's repaired and how long it takes. I have a spring break trip planned and would like to get it repaired before we go.
[/quote]
I was told 45 min to an hour when I called for an appointment. James


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> I doubt a cell phone sparks, they want you to pay attention.


It's not that cell phones spark. They can however, be a great creator of static electricity. Haven't you ever seen the store security video of the person that was talking on their phone while filling up their tank? Not a good day for that person.
[/quote]

Just an interesting article, not looking to hijack or create a argument

http://www.snopes.com/autos/hazards/static.asp

John


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I doubt a cell phone sparks, they want you to pay attention.


It's not that cell phones spark. They can however, be a great creator of static electricity. Haven't you ever seen the store security video of the person that was talking on their phone while filling up their tank? Not a good day for that person.
[/quote]

Just an interesting article, not looking to hijack or create a argument

http://www.snopes.com/autos/hazards/static.asp

John
[/quote]

Thanks John interesting reading which I'll also pass on to my son.

Brian


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess the personal debate is safety both when traveling and when fueling up. We leave our's on all the time, only turning it off if we can't get diesel on an outside pump... which we always did. No problems.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The great debate: Refueling

As a 26 year career firefighter...I error on the side of safety, and tell others to cut the pilot lights / Refers off.
I always cut my fridge off prior to pulling into gas stations. It's likely that nothing will happen if you leave it on, but why risk it? Gasoline vapors are like a bomb! When they catch, it's explosive! A static spark will make it explode.

Many people take refueling for granted...because they've never had, or seen an incident. They may get complacent...and THAT'S what leads to disaster.
Getting back in the vehicle while refueling, then getting back out can create a static spark.
Refueling a gas can on a plastic bed liner can be explosive!
Smoking? NEVER!

People spill a little gasoline on the ground all day long at stations. You don't know where the vapors are at any time...wind currents move them around. You roll in, vapors are there, fridge decides to light...you get the picture. Will it happen to you if you leave your fridge on? Maybe not. Could it happen? Yes. I probably won't get struck by lightning while I'm alive...but I'm not standing on the roof with a metal pole during a storm to find out either.

One thing to remember...if you are that 'gambler'. You are gambling with the safety and welfare of everyone near that gas pump...including your own family. Why risk it? Pumps are required by law to be labeled with warning stickers. READ & OBEY THE WARNINGS ON THE GAS PUMPS! 
You may be suprised at what they say.

That's my stand on the whole thing. Be safe out there.
Happy Trails!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

NDJollyMon

Very interesting reading and warnings.

Thanks for your input.

Brian


----------

